# Cassoulet



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

This time of year I love things like cassoulet and stews etc. I dug into a crock of those wonderful stewed beans,confit of duck a little lamb and pork and washed it down with a little Bourgone rouge after service tonight. A peasant dish with very distinct techniqie.If the fire was blazing in the fire place and you had some time to think about it....what would be your favorite winter comfort food?
cc

[This message has been edited by cape chef (edited 12-13-2000).]


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Here in Buffalo, in deepest February, I like to have a barbecue fest... either ribs or a grilled butterflied leg of lamb (marinated overnight in fresh garlic-rosemary-basil) to bring a little summer amidst the snowdrifts.

Perverse, sort of, but it works for me.

Chicken and dumplings hit the spot too.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Traditional soupe à l'ognion gratinée. Nothing beats it on a cold evening.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

When I know we're going to be snowed in (I live in Wisconsin), I run to the store and buy a turkey to roast. I love the aroma a roasting bird as the snow piles up outside, for some reason. Maybe it's the assurance that there'll be plenty of good food in the house even though the store in not accessible.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Lamb shanks slowly braised in veal stock and red wine. The meat falling off the bone as you take them from the pan......


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Chicken gumbo is good on a cold day. But above all else, I love making the classic Minestrone w/a opal basel garnish.


----------

